# These ar my babies Lalo and Mocha



## ceci562 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello People, 
Im new to this...so Im just looking for meeting people with pitbulls around the Long Beach area....Hit me up to chat or whatever


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Does the white baby still have weak pasterns? There are people on here who know how to help them straighten nutritionally.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cute pups. Welcome to GP.


----------

